# Nichia 219 order arrived from Illumination Supply!



## eh4 (May 10, 2012)

Time to get excited!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 10, 2012)

Definitely! What light are you going to mod first?


----------



## eh4 (May 10, 2012)

I am actually going to take my time w mods, for one thing I don't actually have many lights... Gonna make a 12V work bench lamp and eventually power it w LiFePO4 12V charged by solar panels by day and wood fired thermo electric by night... But as for mods, I've got a climbing helmet thats getting low profile high CRI flood pretty soon. ;-)


----------



## wquiles (May 11, 2012)

eh4 said:


> Time to get excited!


Yup - these LED's are awesome!









Will


----------



## ledstein (May 11, 2012)

eh4 said:


> Time to get excited!



Their prices seem be quite high. How much did you pay for them?

www.ledrise.com/leds/high-power-leds/f_1_nichia-series-219/

or from an official distributor:

www.leds.de/High-Power-LEDs/Nichia-...SW219AT-140lm-weiss-ohne-Platine-Emitter.html


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 11, 2012)

EH4 might be from the US.


----------



## THE_dAY (May 11, 2012)

ledstein said:


> Their prices seem be quite high. How much did you pay for them?
> 
> www.ledrise.com/leds/high-power-leds/f_1_nichia-series-219/
> 
> ...



The Nichia NVSL219 H1 from IlluminationSupply are $5 each and this is for a premium bin you cannot get anywhere else, B10(100-110L), 92 CRI typ., Vf=L (2.7-3.1), sw45(~4500K). Basically the best of the best from the 219 H1(HCRI) series.:thumbsup:

I've seen the specs from LEDrise and they are incorrect as they include mixed info from different 219 types, and from what I've been told their H1 (HCRI) are warmer (3000K) than the XPG HCRIs.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 14, 2012)

I just put together a P60 drop-in using the 219 from illuminationsupply. This is my first high-CRI LED and I am dumbfounded! Everything I point it at looks like the color I am expecting! I thought my neutral white triple XM-L light was pretty well neutral, but after this one it is a sickly green


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (May 14, 2012)

So does the little rectangle of seemingly phospor on one corner have a purpose? I haven't found anything that mentions it, and my curiosity is itching!


----------



## eh4 (May 14, 2012)

I am from the US, I got 5 Nichia 219 pre reflowed onto 10mm bases... for just shy of 40$. I'm currently just messing with one of them on a bread board.
I also got 5 of the Cree 3000K HCRI on 10mm bases at the same time, along with an A011 FlexBlock 700mA Controller and 2 500mA MicroPuck boost converters. I'm going to worry about optics later, going for pure flood for my first tries, copper water line end caps for light body, plugs of lexan or small recycled magnifying lenses for first lenses.

fwiw: http://www.luxdrive.com/content/MicroPuck-Applications.pdf


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (May 15, 2012)

RoGuE_StreaK said:


> So does the little rectangle of seemingly phospor on one corner have a purpose? I haven't found anything that mentions it, and my curiosity is itching!


IIRC it is a polarity marker, cannot remember if it is anode or cathode though...


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 15, 2012)

I believe both the rectangle and triangle mark the cathode of the device.

This light is amazing, high CRI is not for snobs, everyone should get one of these!


----------



## jason 77 (May 15, 2012)

Ok I looked at the data sheet on Illuminationsupply for this LED. Can anyone tell me how many lumens are being put out at 1.5A?


----------



## csshih (May 15, 2012)

jason 77 said:


> Ok I looked at the data sheet on Illuminationsupply for this LED. Can anyone tell me how many lumens are being put out at 1.5A?



according to the datasheet - ~340-370

Craig


----------



## ergotelis (May 15, 2012)

csshih said:


> according to the datasheet - ~340-370
> 
> Craig



Can anyone confirm these numbers? I would say that these leds can produce on a [email protected],5amp 200-250 OTF.


----------



## csshih (May 16, 2012)

ergotelis said:


> Can anyone confirm these numbers? I would say that these leds can produce on a [email protected],5amp 200-250 OTF.



Oddly enough, Gene got 235 OTF (without the window) on a M61 219 - which is the Nichia at 1A. (we underrated it to 200 OTF after window losses).

I wish I had a true sphere to test but they're rather pricey.

Craig


----------



## faklya (May 23, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> The Nichia NVSL219 H1 from IlluminationSupply are $5 each and this is for a premium bin you cannot get anywhere else, B10(100-110L), 92 CRI typ., Vf=L (2.7-3.1), sw45(~4500K). Basically the best of the best from the 219 H1(HCRI) series.:thumbsup:
> 
> I've seen the specs from LEDrise and they are incorrect as they include mixed info from different 219 types, and from what I've been told their H1 (HCRI) are warmer (3000K) than the XPG HCRIs.



These leds look great. How can one get them?
I'd take one or two, can send paypal, I'm located in Romania, Europe.
Thanks


----------



## THE_dAY (May 23, 2012)

Hi faklya, you can purchase these Nichia from IlluminationSupply.com


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (May 23, 2012)

faklya said:


> I'm located in Romania, Europe.


Just as an FYI, I got some Cree XM-Ls from LedRise and they shipped from Romania. So you have a "local" LED supplier!


----------



## faklya (May 24, 2012)

RoGuE_StreaK said:


> Just as an FYI, I got some Cree XM-Ls from LedRise and they shipped from Romania. So you have a "local" LED supplier!



Now that is funny, when I type ledrise.com, it won't load and says:"We are sorry, this website is not available in your country." 
What is their proper site?


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (May 25, 2012)

Huh, don't know what is happening there then, I just tried it as "ledrise.com" and it works fine for me. Seems a bit hard to find out where exactly they are based, they seem to have things in China, Romania, Germany...?


----------



## mrradlos (May 30, 2012)

Company offices: Room 2103, Futura Plaza,111 How Ming Street, Kwun Tong, Hong Kong
Shipping, Service and item Return Center in Europe: Zexstar.Srl, Hambarului 10A, Bucharest 021904, Romania


----------



## panicmechanic (May 30, 2012)

faklya said:


> Now that is funny, when I type ledrise.com, it won't load and says:"We are sorry, this website is not available in your country."



Something's a bit fishy there; they don't seem to like german IPs as well, same message. Distributor to Europe? Via Australia, maybe?


----------



## ams77 (Jun 5, 2012)

I Love Nichia but have a hard time getting them. Anyone know of any distributors for NIchia and other LED companies in UK/Ireland?


----------



## wquiles (Jun 8, 2012)

By the way, here I have some Nichia 219 and Cree XP-G that I reflowed into the same 10mm XP-G boards - Nichia on top:







Will


----------

